# Optoma HD72, top power/lamp lights flickering and no display



## snowtheatre (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi all,

My Optoma HD72 projector recently died on me. I bought a new lamp off ebay. Upon installation of the lamp, the top lights of the projector flicker like crazy and there is no display or fans spinning. The same result is achieved when there is no lamp at all in the projector, so clearly there's something wrong with the lamp. Do you guys think I should return it, or could there be something wrong with my projector itself? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A lamp from an unspecified seller on Ebay may or may not be a problem. It is more common than not to get lamps with problems from such sellers.

Did you possibly damage or fail to close a switch on the door or lamp? Most have some sort of safety switch that prevents you from starting the unit with the lamp out or door open.


----------



## snowtheatre (Oct 22, 2010)

How embarassing, I was trying to be slack and just test the projector lamp without fully closing the lid. I seriously didn't think that would cause a problem. Thanks for taking the time to answer- everythings working fine.


----------

